# Victory Nano,s at Black Hawk Archery...



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

By friday... hoorray:wink: again "jack be quick jack be nimble for he who hesitates, waits some more"


Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## jnwright (May 11, 2008)

:dancing:


----------



## bownarra (Aug 31, 2008)

Be sure to buy 'em with pin nocks, those babies group tight.


----------



## jnwright (May 11, 2008)

Lloyd,

do you stock pin nocks for the Nanoforce arrows?


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

yes...James

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

The next lot of Victory arrows are with us... and they will be shipped on Friday to the various (Pro shops) that have placed orders.

Thanks for your support guys they really are great arrows for the price...Our hunting has suddenly gotten a little cheaper

As for the target side of things the scores vs Rands and cents speak for themselves:mg:

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## jnwright (May 11, 2008)

Got my Nanoforce shafts on friday,can't wait to shoot them:shade:

Thanks Lloyd and Claire from Blackhawk and Jacques from the Blou Meul!


----------



## bracken (Aug 22, 2008)

Only a pleasure! :smile:
Let us know how well they fly! We know that you are going to be really happy with them.


----------



## impacthunt (Jun 14, 2008)

can you maybe tell me when there wil be some more available


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

impacthunt said:


> can you maybe tell me when there wil be some more available


hopefully the next shipment will arrive before christmas... what are you looking for exactly... maybe we can help you?

Kind regards,

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## impacthunt (Jun 14, 2008)

i also want some nanoforce shafts 500 spines with 100g and extra 125 g points 
please let me know when you get them in also with 12 extra pin nocks 

henry 
[email protected] 
thanks


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

Right... We have boxed up your shafts and accessories for postage. 
have a great weekend:teeth:


Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

well its that time of the year again (where getting things in and out of the country is more of a challenge than usuall.) I am staring at the last of this years Victory arrow and shaft stocks... I guess the prices will change in the new year...

To all the guys and gals that supported the Black Hawk Archery/Victory Archery partnership...We are very gateful to you and wish you a happy chistmas and a blessed new year.

Spatan and the Black Hawk Team:Cocktail:


----------



## Koorsboom (Dec 13, 2008)

Hi Lloyd

How much do those Nanos go for about?

What weight tip do you suggest for a nice stable FITA arrow?


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

Hi Kroosboom,


Victory Nano V1s are about R2000 a DOZ. fully fleched with 1.8"Flex Fletch vanes and tipped with 100 or 125g stainless steel target points.

Victory Nano V3s Done the same are about R1750

Victory Nano V6s Done the same are about R1600-R1700, but there is no stock right now of these, but you can place an order and they will arrive with our next order.


Kind Regards,

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## jnwright (May 11, 2008)

Awesome arrows!

Andre,with your setup i would go for the 400 spine V1's with 120gr points and pin nocks,i have 2 sets of the Nano's and i really "smaak" them!


----------



## Koorsboom (Dec 13, 2008)

I realised yesterday that I need proper FITA arrows and I am sort of stuck between the Nanos and the Navigators ...

Help please

My target bow at the moment is set at 50lb, 29" ... PSE Mojo with 3D limbs and NRG cams (No Lloyd, I can't afford to replace it right now). I may up the poundage a little as it doesn't hold that steady for me, but maybe I must just get used to the lighter draw weight.


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

Hi there Kroosboom,

If you are setting up a FITA Bow then I would if I were you try to swop out with your local dealer the 3D limbs for the straight Mojo limbs, this will rob you a little of speed, but increase the bows brace height this will make for a more pleasant shot. "Good brace height(8") and good axil to axil(40")means good FITA bow".

The next thing I would attent to would be the vibration that is inherint in the Mojo system. Do this by putting limbsaver modules on the riser and limbsaver quads on the limbs.... a quality long rod will also go a long way to improve the comfort of the shot.(OH! and make sure your cam timing is perfect.)

As for arrows dont go too "light"...I suggest between 330 and 340g arrows Both Easton Navigater 560s or Victory Nano V1 400s 45-60# will work for you. "Pin wheel" arrow spine program works well to help choose the correct arrow shaft for you.(Victory for quality vs price win hands down.)

I really hope this helps...


Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## Koorsboom (Dec 13, 2008)

Thanks Lloyd, I'll talk to Robert and see what we can arrange, but how much speed will I lose as I also use the same bow for Bowhunter as well.

At 60# with 300gr arrows it gives me 283f/s as it is at the moment ... I don't mind going down to aboyt 270f/s though as I feel that a stable shooting platform is more important.

I have a b-stinger and side rod on the bow was well as a Vibracheck sts. Total weight of the bow at the moment is just over 5lb and I must say that the terrible hand shock is all but gone.


----------



## Koorsboom (Dec 13, 2008)

> swop out with your local dealer the 3D limbs for the straight Mojo limbs, this will rob you a little of speed, but increase the bows brace height this will make for a more pleasant shot. "Good brace height(8") and good axil to axil(40")means good FITA bow".


So if I understand you correctly, one only needs to swop the 3-D limbs for the straight limbs ... what then is the local dealer talking about changing the riser and what not because of different configurations?

Please also see my previous post about the speed loss ...


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

The Mojo likes the B Stinger stabs very much too...


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

Hello kroosboom,

Yes I swopped out 3D limbs for straight Mojo limbs... all it ment was a set of matching strings. As for the speed... theres 7fps in it according to the factory specs...You would have to weigh up the pros and cons for yourself and see from there. With regard to the swop out Robert may just take your limbs if they are in good condition if you are the original owner... or you, if PSE SA do not have Straight Mojo limbs in stock may have to pay for a new set to be sent out.... Robby is quite tight with PSE SA so he will see what he can do espesally if you are a loyal customer of his.


Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## Koorsboom (Dec 13, 2008)

Spatan, yo have a PM


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

Hi Kroosboom,

I have asked our technical department to make contact with you re- the Mojo conversion... Hennie is very knowlegable on that side of things.

Spatan:cocktail:


----------

